# ALERT! Windows 7 Pre-Order Discount Program Ends July 11 2009



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

For those of you who wanted to take advantage... Windows 7 Pre-Order Discount Program Ends July 11 2009

Larry


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I am still on the fence. Should I pull the trigger or what for an edu discount program?

Argh...I dont know what to do.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Pre-ordered mine from Amazon this afternoon. Still not sure if I want it, but I have 3 months to cancel.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Grentz said:


> I am still on the fence. Should I pull the trigger or what for an edu discount program?
> 
> Argh...I dont know what to do.


Most of the pre-release sellers, such as Newegg, are not charging your card until it ships in October and you can cancel up to that time. Thus, can't really hurt to pre-order and hedge your bets until MS announces the edu pricing. I suspect that it will be pretty close to this very low pre-release price of $49 and 99. The difference might be on Ultimate...if you need/want that version.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ordered 2 copies from Best Buy online....off the fence at these prices.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hansen said:


> Most of the pre-release sellers, such as Newegg, are not charging your card until it ships in October and you can cancel up to that time. Thus, can't really hurt to pre-order and hedge your bets until MS announces the edu pricing. I suspect that it will be pretty close to this very low pre-release price of $49 and 99. The difference might be on Ultimate...if you need/want that version.


That is what I am thinking.

No need for ultimate, this time round it really adds nothing for most (bitlocker is easily achieved with truecrypt if needed and the other functions are not even really used in a none corporate setting).

I barely need Pro in fact, but kinda wanna mess around with XP mode.

EDIT: Well, enough thinking. Just pulled the trigger at Amazon on Pro. $99.99 with release day delivery


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm going with Pro "just in case", but will be installing on a brand new drive. While I have played around with the Beta and like what I see, it is still going to be a bit hard to ween people off XP. Sorry, but using the analogy of "brand new shoes... they're going to be right, but require some breaking in" just doesn't cut it with me.


----------



## Tibs (Jul 6, 2007)

If you have more than about 3-4 computers, buy a technet plus subscription, much cheaper in the long run. You will also get Office, Server, SQL, and various other products for evaluation (full versions)

You can only do this if you pass certain criteria, its perfectly legal, but dont share keys with other people, they will deactive your key if you do.

I think its $349, but when you have 8 computers and a server or two in your house, you benefit from it.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> I'm going with Pro "just in case", but will be installing on a brand new drive. While I have played around with the Beta and like what I see, it is still going to be a bit hard to ween people off XP. Sorry, but using the analogy of "brand new shoes... they're going to be right, but require some breaking in" just doesn't cut it with me.


I have to be weaned off Vista 

I am sure Win7 will grow on me, I dont love the new task bar right now and some other things, frankly I like Vista better. But once I use it I know I will get used to it and then want nothing to do with the old.

Same thing happened to me with Vista, it grew on me and now I hate working on XP.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

make my decision tonite before the window closes and i'm sure the premium should suffice


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Tibs said:


> If you have more than about 3-4 computers.......


if you have 3-4 computers check Larry's thread about Family Pack


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

As far as I've seen, *Costco* seems to have the lowest prices, and shipping is even included:

$47.99 Home Premium Upgrade

$97.99 Professional Upgrade

*Amazon.com* - shipping may be extra:

$49.99 Home Premium Upgrade

$99.99 Professional Upgrade


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Amazon is $49.99


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Tax actually makes Costco's pricing higher than newegg or amazon for me.

I still had my prime account active on amazon so I just ordered through that. Gave me free release day delivery (I dunno if that is normally free or not?)


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Since I would pay tax to WA with either Costco or Amazon, I went with Newegg.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

> If you are running the Windows 7 RC you can buy a Windows 7 Upgrade to install Windows 7 final on your computer system without needing Windows XP or Windows Vista during the first installation.


Source: Windows 7 News http://windows7news.com/2009/07/11/windows-7-rc-to-windows-7-final-upgrade/


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hansen said:


> Source: Windows 7 News http://windows7news.com/2009/07/11/windows-7-rc-to-windows-7-final-upgrade/


Wow, that is pretty insane, cause if true it really means anyone qualifies for the upgrade edition!


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Grentz said:


> That is what I am thinking.
> 
> No need for ultimate, this time round it really adds nothing for most (bitlocker is easily achieved with truecrypt if needed and the other functions are not even really used in a none corporate setting).
> 
> ...


You and I must think alike (at least on this)
I ordered the Pro version earlier this week from Amazon. Pro mostly because of XP mode.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Grentz said:


> I have to be weaned off Vista
> 
> I am sure Win7 will grow on me, I dont love the new task bar right now and some other things, frankly I like Vista better. But once I use it I know I will get used to it and then want nothing to do with the old.
> 
> Same thing happened to me with Vista, it grew on me and now I hate working on XP.


my thoughts exactly.

however i do have a windows 7 free upgrade certificate from a recent purchase of vista business. hopefully it will grow on me like vista did. right now im really loving the vista business edition.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Ordered mine this morning from best buy free with rewardzone cert.


----------



## Caddo-Miller (May 17, 2007)

Ordered Pro yesterday...

Thank you for your purchase:
________________________________________
Windows 7 Professional Upgrade*
DVD
Quantity: 1	$99.99

________________________________________
Subtotal:	$99.99
Shipping:	$4.99
Tax:	$7.09
________________________________________
Total:	$112.07
*	Important Pre-Order Details:
•	Windows 7 will be available starting Oct 22, 2009.
•	Your card will not be charged until your order is shipped or the product is made available for download.




Thanks for shopping at Microsoft Store!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ouch, you should have gone with Amazon to skip that tax man!


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

I got mine Saturday from Best Buy. (Home Premium) What I noticed from the printout is that it doesn't say whether it is 64 bit or 32 bit. I would prefer 64 but will settle for 32.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The DVD will have both.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

All Right!


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Tibs said:


> If you have more than about 3-4 computers, buy a technet plus subscription, much cheaper in the long run. You will also get Office, Server, SQL, and various other products for evaluation (full versions)
> 
> You can only do this if you pass certain criteria, its perfectly legal, but dont share keys with other people, they will deactive your key if you do.
> 
> I think its $349, but when you have 8 computers and a server or two in your house, you benefit from it.


TechNet licenses are for evaluation not production. So, the average user buying a TechNet subscription to get the software for basic use would be violating the license agreement...if you're going to do that why not just pirate the software...same thing isn't it?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Grentz said:


> Tax actually makes Costco's pricing higher than newegg or amazon for me.
> 
> I still had my prime account active on amazon so I just ordered through that. Gave me free release day delivery (I dunno if that is normally free or not?)


As a NY customer I have to pay tax to Amazon, so I would have paid the same there or Costco. I decided to buy from Costco, however, becasue fo their liberal return policy. Should a great deal come out with the "family-licensing" Win7 pack in the next 4 months, I can simply return my "upgrade" packages to Costco for a full refund.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Grentz said:


> Ouch, you should have gone with Amazon to skip that tax man!


Amazon charges tax - it just depends on the state of residence.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Gotcha, I knew they charged tax...just didnt know they charged tax in TX.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Grentz said:


> Gotcha, I knew they charged tax...just didnt know they charged tax in TX.


They do not charge tax in TX.


----------

